# How to submit a port for inclusion in the ports tree



## tvs (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

The company I work for sponsored the development of a Perl module that is already on CPAN but is not in the ports tree; we have a port developed for this module; what is the proper way to submit this port for inclusion in FreeBSD ports?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2013)

The Porter's Handbook describes it: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/porting-submitting.html.


----------

